# 1 year old vines question.



## Lucky_lefty (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a quick question regarding pruning. I planted my vines close to a month ago but only some have leaves, is this normal for the first year. Also is anyone in IL I am outside of chicago and I could use some help getting everything down pat. I wil supply food and a bottle of wine that is done and aging. I also have cigars. I have been reading threads on here but this is the first time I am growing grapes in my life and I really dont want to mess it up. I have pics on my phone and I plan on taking some more when I et a day off. I am getting nervous.


----------



## Duster (Jun 1, 2013)

I would say your vines are normal, do the bare ones show any sign of buds?
I am due east of chiga by about 2 hours, I don't get that way often but If I do I would be happy to look you up.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 1, 2013)

Use your fingernail. Do a little rub on the bark and see if you have green wood underneath or grey. Green is good.


----------



## HuskyT (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm also starting a backyard vineyard this year, I live in northwest suburbs of Chicago. I have all sorts of grapes that I'm going to try out. The majority are M Foch and Mars. I Have roughly 50 vines planted.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 3, 2013)

No real need to prune them this year. Just let them grow to develop a nice strong root system. They should all be showing growth after a month unless it is ultra dry. Call your vine supllier and see what guidelines they have for possible replacement. Some will say to let them alone and contact them in the fall if some were dead. Good luck.


----------



## Lucky_lefty (Jun 3, 2013)

Husky I am in Bartlett,


----------



## jschoenly (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm a Newbie here, First post actually. I planted my Vines (66, 9 varieties, Southeast PA) last spring and everything is coming to life for the 2nd growing season. 

In comment to "no signs of life", I had a few last year that were way behind the rest. I really thought they were going to turn out to be duds, but after something like 2 months, they cam to life and nearly caught up to the growth of the others. 

This year, I had a very busy spring and was behind on my pruning and cleanup. I'm still battling to clean and control weeds. I have about 5 vines that aren't showing any life yet. I need to do a little pruning to make sure there's some green in the stems and I'm hoping they too are just holding on to winter a little long....


----------



## harleydmn (Jun 3, 2013)

Where in PA? Near York here. I got 40 2nd year plants going


----------



## jschoenly (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm Spring City/Phoenixville area. We do a (totally un-related) Model Engineering Show at the York Fairgrounds... I'm about 1.5 Hour away.


----------



## HuskyT (Jun 7, 2013)

Lucky I'm in Hampshire, what kind of trelis are you using?


----------



## jschoenly (Jun 13, 2013)

I went with a traditional angled post on the ends with cable anchors and slightly shorter posts in between. All posts are 5" round treated posts and I'm using standard wire with gripple wire joiners. Overkill for the size of my vineyard (max row is about 105 feet) but it sure looks good and was easy to setup.


----------

